# 70 Judge "barn find" used as a cat box....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Some people :skep:.....what a brilliant idea, open the windows so the cats can get in to kill the mice in your muscle car. :banghead:

1970 Pontiac GTO Judge - Rare Find


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You beat me to it, was just going to post up this story.


----------

